# Switching Navionics chip from Lowrance to Hummingbird



## dragonfly1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Would there be any danger of damaging my chips to see if a buddies Hbird will read them ? He has never had a chip in his unit to see how it works. Thanks Dragonfly


----------



## KirtH (Apr 13, 2012)

No they are universal between Lowrance, Hummingbird and Raymarine 

Compatibility chart 
http://www.navionics.com/sites/default/files/documents/americas_compatibility_guide_mar16.pdf


----------



## dragonfly1 (Jul 20, 2011)

KirtH said:


> No they are universal between Lowrance, Hummingbird and Raymarine
> 
> Compatibility chart
> http://www.navionics.com/sites/default/files/documents/americas_compatibility_guide_mar16.pdf


Thanks KirtH


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

The only things that will not work with the Humminbird are the community edits.


----------

